# Pro amplifier fan modifications



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I was trying to find info on disconnecting or replacing the fans (with quieter fans) in pro audio amplifiers. I thought some time ago there was quite a bit of discussion on it but I can't seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Replacing fans is not very complicated - you just open up the case and find out what size the fan is (30mm, 40mm, 60mm, 80mm) it's one of those - and then order a quieter or faster fan from a PC fan supplier like newegg or sidewindercomputers.com .You can usually just clip the fan into the PCB but if there's not a standard MOLEX connector just solder it to the existing wire leads.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely research the fan modification and hopefully find people who have had long term success with the mods. Often, going with a less intrusive fan means a less powerful fan. 

With many of the budget Professional Amplifiers, the fan specified by the Manufacturer is necessary to keep the temperature within optimal operating range. Long term durability can be compromised by excessive heat.

This is why I am a huge fan of Parasound's high powered Amplifiers like the A51 and its predecessor the HCA-2205AT. These Amplifiers have sufficient Heat Sinks and other manners of dispersion to alleviate the need for Fans. When the 2205 was released, it was the most powerful 5 channel Amplifier on the market not to use Fans.

In a Pro Audio application, the gear is almost always going to be in a Rack setup with Fans being a given. In most cases, the gear is isolated from the Recording Room thus making the Fans noise a non issue. 

However, in HT, Pro Amplifiers are more often than not in the same room as the listening area.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Fan mods are fine as long as the replacement has the right specs.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

In response to JJ - it need not be that complex. If you find out the CFM rating on the fan you are replacing (that's Cubic Feet per Minute of air moved) you simply need to find a fan that matches or exceeds that CFM rating with a lower noise level. This is quite common with good PC fans such as the Panaflo fans from Panasonic or the Stealth from Vantec - you're not risking anything by replacing the fan as long as the amount of air being moved is the same or greater.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It depends what amp you want to modify. There are 2 threads on fan mods here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-amps-high-pass-filters/


----------

